# Poorly Pug - Being sick and out of sorts



## PugMum (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi - I am a relatively new mum! We adopoted two pugs called Ollie (fawn) and Louie (black) when we bought our house last year and the family emigrated.

Ollie has been being sick over the weekend. On Saturday morning when I got them out of bed, he had been sick in his bed. This was chunky chewed food which he has every now and then as he eats so fast so was passed off as normal.

During Saturday, Ollie was sick at the bottom of the stairs, this was clear and frothy - he is normally so full of beans and just moped around all day. He was asleep on the sofa with me at lunchtime and he is normally a 'licker' but just went to sleep with his mummy. When I was making dinner, instead of begging for me to 'drop' titbits, he just sat by my side very quietly.

He was then sick again and this was more substantial, but he had eaten a little by this time.

Today (Sunday) he wasn't sick in his bed but he was sick as she came down the stairs (white and frothy again), I have had him on the sofa with me and bless the little fellow, he got off to be sick on the floor. I managed to put a towel under him to catch it but this was much worse, thick and yellowy - and there was a lot of it. I just stroked his back.

I have called the vet, but as its a Sunday, they are going to call me back - I have found this site while waiting. He is sat by my side and is actually licking my leg right now and seems to be perking up a bit and even giving himself a bit of a wash.

I just wondered if there was anything I could be doing to help him? He's had water this morning and he does follow me wherever I go. Giving him lot of TLC (and Louie too!) but am a bit worried about my boy. 

It breaks my heart when I think how the previous owners left them and I want to help him as much as I can!


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

You have already done the right thing by calling the vets - could be quite straight forward - but on the other hand he could have a blockage so the only person who can answer this for you is the vet.

Welcome to the forum by the way - sorry that it could not have been undr happier circumstances.
Whatever the outcome - please keep us informed
regards
DT


----------



## Monleish (Dec 29, 2008)

Try not to worry so much, they are just like us humans, can get viral bugs in there tummies, often clears up after 24/48 hrs, you were wise to phone the vets, so take there advice. Often fasting for 24 hrs can help clear an unset tummy then start a lite diet once sickness stopped.


----------



## PugMum (Jan 11, 2009)

Thank you for your replies - he has been properly sick twice again today. He has been on my knee for most of the day. When Daddy came home from work he really perked up and was wagging his tail so his character still shining through. He's had a few little attempts at his water bowl so he's getting some fluids into him. He's had a little wander around the kitchen.

The vet called and said the same - just to keep an eye on him and keep his fluid levels up and if no better in the morning to take him in and they'll have a good look at him. He looks a lot brighter but will be getting lots of extra TLC for a little while yet!

I'm pleased to have found this site and will no doubt use it as I've had loads of questions about these little fellas I can never find the answer to!


----------



## Monleish (Dec 29, 2008)

Glad to hear he is a bit better, keep us posted as to his recovery.


----------



## Chez2k (Nov 22, 2008)

Bless him. Hope he gets better soon. Keep us updated.


----------



## spitzcav3 (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi, I hope your little boy is feeling better soon. I hate it when they are poorly as they can't tell you what's wrong. Like the vet has said make sure he has plenty of fliuds so he doesn't dehydrate. When my dogs are poorly like that I usually starve their tummies for 24hrs and make sure they get plenty to drink. Hopefully he will be feeling tons better and you won't have to take him to the vets.
Please keep us informed.

Shelly.
Spitzcav Home Page - Home


----------

